

Reminder: YC Q&A with Harj and Alexis in NYC tonight - jl
http://anyvite.com/events/home/actsntagvl
7pm to 10pm
Hunch Office
54 W 21st St #1001
NY, NY 10010<p>Details and rsvp here: http://anyvite.com/events/home/actsntagvl
======
far33d
My advice to you if you are going to this Q&A - read up on YC first.

It was amazing how many of the questions asked in the Boston session are
easily answered by quickly looking at the YC webpage or reading the "What
happens at Y Combinator" pg essay.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Maybe that's ok, since it's probably more about meeting people in person,
rather than being a formal Q&A event for newbies (I imagine most of the people
going found out about it here and already know most of those answers).

------
arihelgason
I'll be there, grab me if you want to chat. Always happy to talk about the YC
experience.

------
Sukotto
I really wish I didn't already have plans for tonight :(

------
dzlobin
Anyone interested in grabbing a beer beforehand?

